# December end of the Month Lake Juliette Tournament



## JOHNBOATBOB (Nov 29, 2014)

The December Tournament will be on Sunday the 28th

*This is an Open Tournament held every month of the year
*There are No Membership Fees
*Cost of tournament is $60 per boat/team
*Every Tournament Starts at Safe Light
*Weigh-In is at 3:00 pm
*The Top 15 Classic will be held in October 2015
*See Ya'll There!


----------



## wretched64 (Dec 1, 2014)

*lake juillet*

is there anyway you can give me some directions to the lake and its boat restrictions?  id be coming from the canton area


----------



## lonedrake (Dec 2, 2014)

Take 75 south to Forsyth , get off on hwy 18/ dames ferry road exit. Head east.  Dames ferry park is on the left.   Boat restriction is 25 horse and under.


----------



## OKIEBUGGS (Dec 13, 2014)

I drive down to watch the weigh-in several times during the year. I always have a great time and am amazed at how many big bass are caught and weighed in from this lake. This is the way I drive down. I get on I-75 South and get off on Exit #185. Now at this point if you are hungry there is a Shoney's Restuarant directly in front of you for early morning biscuits and coffee to go. If you are not hungry then at this point you need to take a Left. You are now on Dames Ferry Road which is curvy at some points, be careful. Keep driving and keep driving on this road and you will eventually come to a 4-way Stop this is Highway 23/87. Take a Left here and a mile or so down the road on the Left is the Georgia Power Dames Ferry Boat Ramp Entrance. Enter here and to your immediate right, follow the signs to the pay for the day box or if you have a yearly pass just keep driving through to the boat ramp.  From there you just back that boat in and Go Fishin. Good Luck at the tournament!      okiebuggs


----------



## skoaleric (Dec 27, 2014)

Butch and I will be there tomorrow. I feel like tomorrow is gonna be OUR day...lol.
We are going to be fishing with:::::    OH NO, NO SECRETS ALLOWED....lol.
Eric


----------



## JOHNBOATBOB (Jan 18, 2015)

Top 3 Weights for the December 28th Tournament were:
1st--20.29 lbs
2nd--11.64 lbs
3rd--11.46 lbs
Big Fish--6.35 lbs


----------

